# Rats in Jacksonville FL



## SnookMan88 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello all

I am new to this forum but I have kept rats before although it was when I was a child. I have been remembering all the love and joy that Tiny and Otto brought to me and have decided its time for me to get another bundle of joy. My question is if anyone knows a good breeder in Jacksonville Florida (or close). I absolutely refuse to buy a rat from petsmart and I have had trouble locating a breeder. Any help would be appreciated!

SnookMan88


----------

